

RBS did not have right risk measurement IT systems, says FSA - Netadmin
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/it-business/3324445/royal-bank-of-scotland-did-not-have-right-risk-measurement-it-systems-says-fsa/

======
Netadmin
Can't believe they cut back on risk management IT even tho they knew the risk
was increasing

